# Beef Jerky



## Michiman (Sep 4, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone knows how long the beef jerky you can get at the store will last?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Michiman said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows how long the beef jerky you can get at the store will last?


Usually right up until the last of it has been discovered by those with the "munchies".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Michiman said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows how long the beef jerky you can get at the store will last?


Anything with Fats will usually go rancid unless properly prepared. And "properly prepared" means eliminating Air and Moisture.

I'm confident that a Vacuum Sealed bag of jerky will be safe up to a year or so.

I've never "Dry Canned" meat but I've heard from others that Jerky that has been properly "dry canned" can be stored for a long time.

Prepare your Jars and let them thoroughly dry. Set Oven to 350, place jars filled with jerky in the oven for 15 min. Remove and screw lids on jars and let them cool to room temp. When a vacuum seal is made, lids will pop.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never tested the hypothisis on store bought jerky but on home made jerky..if kept in a glass jar with a dessicant (paper towel) in the bottom have kept it a year with no problem. Biggest enemy for jerky is mold. Mold lives on O2 and moisture. Take away either one and it last a long time GI.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Make this, it will outlive us all.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I know nothing of this jerky you've spoken of.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great movie on the Pemmican.


----------

